# Progress finally!



## csturben (Mar 18, 2012)

I have finally made some progress turning my cellar into a real cellar complete with 8ft by 17ft kitchen. This hobby has definately turned into an obsession. The only downside is that I'll have to wait longer after I move all the wine to their new home.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy Wine Room Batman! I love it! Keep the pictures of your progress coming.


----------



## csturben (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's the cabinet still in progress. 8 ft long, 5 ft high and 2 ft deep. I think a rough calculation is 720 bottles the way it sits and 960 if I slot the far end. Yes, I know it's overkill but I figured I could take out the slot and show off some carboys during long term aging.


----------



## csturben (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Runningwolf. I still have a bunch to finish in the tasting area but I wanted to get the kitchen finished first. I'll definately post more pictures of the progress.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice, I hope your not intending on putting full carboys in one of those slots though, I wouldnt push it that far.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice ! I like all the wood flooring and the stainless steel in there. I am jealous as I have very little space to work with.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## csturben (Mar 18, 2012)

Wade E - possibly but without the crossmember. I tested the top left cube with 300 pounds and it didn't budge so I hoping I'm good. 

Vacuumpumpman - thanks. I was lucky enough to have a few boxes left over from various flooring jobs and the tables/shelf I already had.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice job, CS. That floor screams out "I will not spill a drop!" I love your confidence. I am thinking ceramic tiles with rubber mats for mine so I can wet mop for clean up. I assume that is all pre-finished hardwood.


----------



## csturben (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Rocky. Yes, it's 3" pre-finished hardwood. I know spills are bound to happen but cleaning is easy. I have a couple of rubber mats that will go down as well.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 19, 2012)

That's awesome, csturbrn! Nice space to wok in. Keep at it!


----------



## Americana (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks awesome. Love the red paint on the crawl door back there, and the wood floor is mighty nice. Although I must agree w/ Vacuumpumpman, it makes me extremely jealous given the sorry little amount of space I have to work with. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Flem (Mar 19, 2012)

Great space. I love it. Anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## robie (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice wood floor in the wine room, what's next a hot tub, I kid, that really looks good, I like the storage rack and plan to make something similar.


----------



## csturben (Apr 7, 2012)

Finally more progress is being made (at least in the kitchen).


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow it is coming along nicely, I agree with everyone, I love the floor with the different types of wood!


----------



## bob1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice boy I would like to have some of those stainless tables.


----------



## M1wino (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job that's a great looking room


----------

